# 10 mm anyone?



## jag1954 (Sep 9, 2021)

Here's 3 of mine, SA Ronin 1911, MR DE 1911 and the S&W Model 610. All great shooters.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

What, no Glock 20??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Nice looking set of handguns.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

XDM-10, perfect for EDC


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

I still have my DE that I bought USED back in '94. I've swapped back to the original factory trigger since this pic.


----------



## Hartford$$ (Nov 24, 2020)

I own a New Blackhawk from Lipsey's in 10mm. It is a fantastic shooter, better than I am. 6.5" barrel and comes with a 40 S&W cylinder, so it has a high level of utility. Not really sure why I have it except that I wanted it.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

G20, G 40, and an M&P. The G 40 is for sale, but I’ll keep the G 20 and the S&W !


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have Five, a G-29 with a fat stubby grip, I don't like the Glock standard sights (but I have not changed them as I am surprisingly good using them) I originally bought it as my first "10" and intended to use it concealed. It just did not work for me, but I keep my mistakes
I bought my G-20 last, I like it much better than the 29, and with her small hands wife likes it, as it compares well shooting to her G-17.She really has to stretch her fingers to reach the trigger, thumb hooked around the backstrap.
We both like the XDM10's better, I have a 4.5" and it is great, serviceable two dot rear sight and a fiber optic front accurate for sure and easier for the wife to grasp. She keeps it on duty in the kitchen, next to the mixer.
We both like the 5.25" one better grip is the same, weight is the same too. (They made a lightening cut in the top of the slide to keep the weight down) better target sights, wife love accurate guns, she loves this XDM10 most of all. It is on her kitchen counter. Firmly hers, she growls when I gat near it.
She is put off by the weight of my EAA Witness Match Elite. It is boat anchor heavy, I like the precision machinery it represents. All mine
I do not have a 1911 in Ten.


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

Cool thread and sweet pics. Thanks to all for sharing. 10MM ROCKS !


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

All of the above 10 Mike Mike's are good looking guns!


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

I enjoy shooting 10mm. Not as a steady diet or for SD but a fun gun nonetheless!
I am waiting for the range to have a Sig X-10 in the rental case. If I like the way the X-10 handles the 10mm round, I will save up and buy one.
An added plus is that my grandson will love shooting it too!


----------

